
Telegram launches Telegraph, a long-form publishing platform - riqbal
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/22/telegram-launches-telegraph-a-long-form-publishing-platform/
======
kseistrup
Telegraph lives at [http://telegra.ph/](http://telegra.ph/)

Strangely enough, there's no TLS…

